# Photo comp - Lightning/Fireworks



## 4NGU$

The theme for this one is *Lightning/Fireworks*

thought we could put them together since the same method is used to get them on film 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 10 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than ten participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll.

New Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- After ten participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.

Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes. He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.
*
Please resize your pictures to No Bigger Than 800 x 600 please resize or i wont use it*
This tournament will have 5 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

*Dont forget the URL !!!!*


======================================================================================================

Heres mine : 

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/fworks1.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies

Here we go:
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y145/vroom_skies/FW.jpg





Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

LMAO bob you forgot the url XD 

nice pic tho


----------



## vroom_skies

Whoops, your right.
I'll fix it in a little. Photobucket is giving me some sizing problems, so I'll get it all sorted out.

Bob


----------



## 4NGU$

no probs plenty of time


----------



## speedyink

Heres mine for now

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/speedyink/DSC00839.jpg


----------



## epidemik

lol 
speedyink,
you forgot to put the URL too


----------



## Punk

Here is mine:

http://static3.bareka.com/photos/medium/4291826/first-lightning-caught.jpg


----------



## Kornowski

Here\'s mine;

http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/38531/2003085294632936779_rs.jpg


----------



## Ben

ooooh..I forgot I had fireworks pictures!

This is mine for now:

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p177/Unauthorized_User/0eff4d67.jpg


----------



## Punk

Lol there is going to be one lightning and 9 fireworks


----------



## speedyink

epidemik said:


> lol
> speedyink,
> you forgot to put the URL too



lol, Whoops


----------



## Ben

Bump!

come on, anymore entries? if not lets get this poll underway!


----------



## 4NGU$

am i going to have to start this with only 6 photos ?


----------



## Punk

yeah, not many people participating these days lol


----------



## Ben

webbenji said:


> yeah, not many people participating these days lol



Especially when it comes to fireworks and lightening. I actually didn't realize I had any pictures of either, but I managed to find a few


----------



## badman5

Can I enter this compitition?? If yes then here is mine,

http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3572/2008001tj1.jpg


----------



## Ben

badman5 said:


> Can I enter this compitition?? If yes then here is mine,
> 
> http://img231.imageshack.us/img231/3572/2008001tj1.jpg



yep, you're free to enter


----------



## 4NGU$

right youve got till about 7pm tommorow if you people want to enter i will set it up when i get back from collage tommorow


----------



## paratwa

4NGU$ said:


> right youve got till about 7pm tommorow if you people want to enter i will set it up when i get back from collage tommorow




Collage? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collage

College
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/College


Sorry, I always think it's funny when someone going to College can not even spell it.


----------



## 4NGU$

yeh im going to a giant peice of card board to stick bits of paper to it, its really big thats why i wont be back till 7  



its not like  in America  

its just an alternate version of the last two years of high school 

i do photography an spelling ain't my strong point


----------



## Jabes

heres mine
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/aa43/Jabes_album/HPIM0674resized.jpg


----------



## cosine4

I am new here, but I will give it a shot:

http://i224.photobucket.com/albums/dd245/cosine4/bDSC00859.jpg


----------



## Ben

Dang....and I thought we would only have 7 entries... 

Hehe, do we really even need a poll? I think we all know who the winner will be......

EDIT:

Cosine, would you mind resizing that image to 800x600?


----------



## Kornowski

Cosine, that's a great shot! Nicely done!


----------



## vroom_skies

I say Cosine wins, no need to vote lol.


----------



## TFT

Cosine, that is very, very good. Just as well I never had one to start with otherwise I would have come in last as usual.


----------



## Ben

vroom_skies said:


> I say Cosine wins, no need to vote lol.



I agree, I do not think there is any need to vote at all


----------



## cosine4

Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## badman5

really nice shot there cosine..


----------



## 4NGU$

right ho many is that 

consine lovely shot just resize it for me


----------



## cosine4

^^^I changed it to 800x600.


----------



## 4NGU$

sorry im tiered aka not paying attention 

right will sort this out tomorrow i promise been rather busy today


----------



## Jabes

you got the poll up yet?


----------



## 4NGU$

doing it now so sorry for the wait ive been really busy with college this week


----------



## Jabes

okay cool just making sure I didn't miss anything


----------



## Kornowski

Where's the poll Chris?


----------



## 4NGU$

poll is done now even tho im an idiot and i had to do it twice


----------



## 4NGU$

nope got it wrong again


----------



## 4NGU$

right hopefully this time its right 

http://www.computerforum.com/108614-photo-poll-lightning-fireworks-last-try.html


----------

